# Pythium ultimum?



## led_acid (Dec 3, 2017)

Hello there, again 
Now i'm looking this, and thought its a beggining of a disease like Pythium ultimum attack. Am I right?
Treatments?
https://ibb.co/gLfscw
https://ibb.co/bXrLVG

Thanks again to the comuunity for you help 
Have a nice day


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 3, 2017)

? bacterial rot. IMMEDIATELY cut it out with a wide margin. More airflow and drier for a week or so.


----------



## led_acid (Dec 3, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> ? bacterial rot. IMMEDIATELY cut it out with a wide margin. More airflow and drier for a week or so.



I will, after the cut, something to apply in the area to avoid another infection?


----------



## abax (Dec 3, 2017)

You don't say where you're located, but a member here
has a product called Dragon's Blood that is excellent for
rot and/or bacterial infection of just about any kind.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 4, 2017)

the surgical removal is the important part. I use cinnamon power or topical fungicide powder on the cut.


----------



## led_acid (Dec 4, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> the surgical removal is the important part. I use cinnamon power or topical fungicide powder on the cut.



I'm from south america. That's it, I'll use cinnamon powder on the cut. Thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2017)

If you are from South America you should be able to get Sangre de Drago/Grado, esa seria mejor que cinnamon. Tambien, mas aire!


----------

